# Circumcised



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

A teacher noticed that a little boy at the back of the class was squirming around, scratching his crotch, and not paying attention.

She went back to find out what was going on.

He was quite embarrassed and whispered that he had just recently been circumcised and he was quite itchy.

The teacher told him to go down to the principal's office. He was to telephone his mother and ask her what he should do about it.

He did and returned to his class.

Suddenly, there was a commotion at the back of the room.

She went back to investigate only to find him sitting at his desk with his 'private part' hanging out.

"I thought I told you to call your mom!" she said. 
"I did" he said, "And she told me that if I could stick it out till noon, she'd come and pick me up from school."


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

